# Hello



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
I have just come across your website and found it amazing. I have a 6 month old Cockopoo and he is gorgeous. I will upload some pics later. Thanks for such a great website and all your help and tips.
Thanks 
H&B


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, tell us abit about yourself and your cockapoo, oh amd we love photos. 

i have 3 English mins Gypsy(4y) inca(4y) and Echo(2y) and an american min Delta(5 months)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there welcome x x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

can't wait for some pics


----------

